# Pacific Energy Summit DIY Install...



## CK-1 (Mar 24, 2006)

These pics are from the PE Summit install my cousin and I did back in Feb.   Pics include, open masory fireplace, insert, direct connect kit installed, misc. tools, surround and trim,  fire burning and maybe the pallet the insert was on.   I will have to run the extension cord under the surround on the right side, but I will hold off on that until it gets warm (stove down time)

To date, this insert heats most of my 3000 sq. home.


----------



## CK-1 (Mar 24, 2006)

CK-1 said:
			
		

> These pics are from the PE Summit install my cousin and I did back in Feb.   Pics include, open masory fireplace, insert, direct connect kit installed, misc. tools, surround and trim,  fire burning and maybe the pallet the insert was on.   I will have to run the extension cord under the surround on the right side, but I will hold off on that until it gets warm (stove down time)
> 
> To date, this insert heats most of my 3000 sq. home.


----------



## CK-1 (Mar 24, 2006)

CK-1 said:
			
		

> CK-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Corie (Mar 24, 2006)

Nice Work!

Overall, you're quite happy with the unit then eh? Seems like the install wasn't too bad


----------



## the_guad (Mar 24, 2006)

Awesome!  Congrats on the install... and just in time for spring!


----------



## Willhound (Mar 26, 2006)

OH YEAH Another Summit insert owner. Way to go.
You said the install was in Feb. How has the rest of the season been with it burning?

You can see mine by clicking on my forum signature.

Willhound


----------



## CK-1 (Apr 3, 2006)

Most of the month of Feb. had been mostly cold.   Mostly all the way up to the last week of March.   The 6-8 hour burn, the secondary burning that looks like a gas stove burning at the top of the firebox, excellent view of the fire thru the glass door and the HEAT.   The oil truck hasn't been by, so it was a very good investment.. 

I've viewed your install pics months ago, which actually answered some questions I had on my end..


----------



## Willhound (Apr 11, 2006)

I hear ya about the oil truck. I haven't got all the final figures in yet, but so far this season the Summit has cut about $1200 off my NG bill. Even with having to buy some wood this year (just started a new business, so kind of busy), I still figure the payback will be less than 4 years. And that's just the financial payback, not to mention the great atmosphere in the family room, and the work ethic it is teaching my daughter. (Ya work, you're warm, you don't want to work, you freeze).

Actually just going to re-light right now. We had a couple of warm days, so I slacked a bit, but the snow in the backyard has finally melted down to the point where I can get at one remnant of a pile I want to clean up and burn.

Willhound


----------



## wowchad (Nov 13, 2007)

Willhound said:
			
		

> ...and the work ethic it is teaching my daughter. (Ya work, you're warm, you don't want to work, you freeze)...
> 
> Willhound



Ha ha ha so it's not just me! I have 4 kids and take every opportunity to make this same point. My kids don't get an allowance, if they want to buy "stuff" they can come to the shop with me on Saturdays and put in 4 hours...at $5.00 per hour it's working out well. In fact they usually fight over who gets to go!


----------



## New PE Owner (Sep 4, 2008)

CK 1, 

Getting ready to install my new Pacific Summit Insert. After looking at your most helpful photo's I noticed a difference in the top venting flu that your stove has. Mine came delivered with a flush mounted 6" flu. Did you add an adapter or was your 6" flu exhaust integral to the stove?  

Thanks New PE Owner and new to the woodstove game.


----------



## RAY_PA (Sep 4, 2008)

I just installed my PE insert this past weekend, I used an adapter to connect the insert to the 6" flex liner.


----------



## New PE Owner (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks Ray PA, correct me if I am wrong but was your PE insert's exit flu flush with the top of the sheet metal (silver) surround of the stove?? Tks again.


----------



## RAY_PA (Sep 4, 2008)

yes, the adapter sildes down into the insert 'exhaust hole', I should have taken a photo of that, but I didnt.


----------



## New PE Owner (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks RAY PA, appreciate the help!!


----------

